# Problems with ipw3945 and wpa_supplicant

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

I want to work with wpa_supplicant, networkmanager and knetworkmanager, so a installed them, but knetworkmanager say me that "There is not active device", then I try with wpa_gui, but in device field there is empty so I can't select any device.

here you have my config files:

/etc/conf.d/net output:

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

modules_eth2=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext"

neobalam neoriddle # 

```

then /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf output:

```
neoriddle # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

dot11RSNAConfigPMKLifetime=43200

dot11RSNAConfigPMKReauthThreshold=70

dot11RSNAConfigSATimeout=60

network={

      ssid="BalamNet"

      key_mgmt=NONE

      wep_key0=19C0B6DB32C6C28F344A62BE52

      wep_tx_keyidx=0

      priority=5

      auth_alg=OPEN

}

neobalam neoriddle #

```

then a lspci output:

```
neobalam neoriddle # lspci

...

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

neobalam neoriddle #

```

I tried with wpa_supplicant command:

```
neobalam neoriddle # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Failed to initiate AP scan.

^CCTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x0 - Failed to disable WPA in the driver.

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Resource temporarily unavailable

neobalam neoriddle #

```

What can I do to solve it?

Thank you

----------

## mikegpitt

Is your interface up?  Try running:

```
ifconfig up eth2
```

----------

## NeoRiddle

of course is up:

```
neobalam linux # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart --verbose

 * Stopping eth2

 *   Loading networking modules for eth2

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup clip tuntap macchanger macnet rename ifplugd iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig iproute2 pppd system dhclient dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth2

 *     Shutting down eth2 ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Loading networking modules for eth2

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup clip tuntap macchanger macnet rename ifplugd wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel iproute2 pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       ifplugd provides plug

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth2 for MAC address 00:13:02:E0:49:47 ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   ifplugd does not work on wireless interfaces

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                                                                                                     [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

neobalam linux #

```

----------

## d2_racing

What kernel version are you using ?

----------

## d2_racing

Without touching anything, what do you see when you lunch this command :

```

#iwlist scan

```

Do you see your AP ?

----------

## NeoRiddle

here you have a iwlist output:

```
neobalam linux # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

ip6tnl0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth2      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:4D:99:67:EE

                    ESSID:"BalamNet"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Quality=92/100  Signal level=-35 dBm  Noise level=-39 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 596ms ago

neobalam linux #

```

----------

## d2_racing

```

network={

      ssid="BalamNet"

      key_mgmt=NONE

      wep_key0=19C0B6DB32C6C28F344A62BE52

      wep_tx_keyidx=0

      priority=5

      auth_alg=OPEN

} 

```

Are you sure that theses setting are good, because I see a wep_key...so I think that you need something like this :

```

network={

        ssid="BalamNet"

        psk=19C0B6DB32C6C28F344A62BE52

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=5

} 

```

I never used WPA,  but I think that your  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is not right.

----------

## d2_racing

So your driver is working, good, so there only a config that is not correctly set.

----------

## NeoRiddle

here you have mu wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

dot11RSNAConfigPMKLifetime=43200

dot11RSNAConfigPMKReauthThreshold=70

dot11RSNAConfigSATimeout=60

network={

        ssid="BalamNet"

        psk=19C0B6DB32C6C28F344A62BE52

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP

        group=CCMP

        priority=5

}

```

and run it:

```
neobalam linux # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart --verbose

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth2

 *   Loading networking modules for eth2

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup clip tuntap macchanger macnet rename ifplugd iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig iproute2 pppd system dhclient dhcpcd ip6to4

 *   Bringing down eth2

 *     Shutting down eth2 ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting eth2

 *   Loading networking modules for eth2

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup clip tuntap macchanger macnet rename ifplugd wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel iproute2 pppd system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       ifplugd provides plug

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       iproute2 provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth2 for MAC address 00:13:02:E0:49:47 ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   ifplugd does not work on wireless interfaces

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable                                                                                                     [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

neobalam linux #

```

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi there !

First of all, some questions  :Smile: 

Are you using the ipw3945* packages, or iwlwifi ?

What networking stack are you using ? ieee802.11 or mac802.11 ?

lsmod will answer those two questions  :Wink: 

Then, if you are using ipw3945, try this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

# /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

# killall wpa_supplicant

# killall ipw3945d

# modprobe -r ipw3945

# modprobe ipw3945

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

Hi 

Thank you very much for your answers.

I use ipw3945:

```
neobalam linux # emerge -vp ipw3945

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

neobalam linux #

```

and i'm using ieee802.11:

```
neobalam linux # cat .config | grep -i "^config.*ieee"

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

neobalam linux #

```

Here you have an lsmod output:

```
neobalam linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 33168  7

hidp                   14208  2

l2cap                  20096  10 rfcomm,hidp

hci_usb                13212  6

bluetooth              49892  16 rfcomm,hidp,l2cap,hci_usb

snd_hda_intel         280092  3

rng_core                4100  0

ipw3945               102688  0

neobalam linux #

```

and the commands output:

```
neobalam linux # moprobe wpa_supplicant

bash: moprobe: command not found

neobalam linux # modprobe wpa_supplicant

FATAL: Module wpa_supplicant not found.

neobalam linux # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

bash: /etc/init.d/net.eth1: No such file or directory

neobalam linux # # /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

neobalam linux # # killall wpa_supplicant

neobalam linux # # killall ipw3945d

neobalam linux # # modprobe -r ipw3945

neobalam linux # # modprobe ipw3945

neobalam linux #

```

Thank you

----------

## jeanfrancis

Oh, sorry, yours wasn't eth1 but eth2.

Also, the commands you did, done nothing, don't have the # in front of the lines, I only have put it to represent the command line invite of the root user  :Smile: 

Try it again and post the results  :Smile: 

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth2 stop

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

killall wpa_supplicant

killall ipw3945d

modprobe -r ipw3945

modprobe ipw3945 

```

Edit : 

If I'm right, the network should start by itself using wpa_supplicant, you can verify if you get an IP address with ifconfig...

You can also use wpa_gui to connect to your network, if it don't seem to work...[/i]

----------

## NeoRiddle

jaja excume i only copy and paste because am hurry

```
neobalam linux # /etc/init.d/net.eth2 stop

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth2

 *   Bringing down eth2

 *     Shutting down eth2 ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

neobalam linux # /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop

 * Stopping ipw3945d ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

neobalam linux # killall wpa_supplicant

wpa_supplicant: no process killed

neobalam linux # killall ipw3945d

ipw3945d: no process killed

neobalam linux # modprobe -r ipw3945

 * WARNING:  ipw3945d has not yet been started.

neobalam linux # modprobe ipw3945

 * Starting ipw3945d ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

neobalam linux #

```

and an ifconfig output:

```
neobalam linux # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:C5:42:B2:91

          inet addr:10.0.0.6  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:c5ff:fe42:b291/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:505389 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:456754 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:445877886 (425.2 Mb)  TX bytes:82428562 (78.6 Mb)

          Interrupt:17

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:E0:49:47

          inet6 addr: fe80::213:2ff:fee0:4947/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:7 errors:2 dropped:227 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:6 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:306046 (298.8 Kb)  TX bytes:1332 (1.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xe000 Memory:efdff000-efdfffff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:42164 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42164 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:24710089 (23.5 Mb)  TX bytes:24710089 (23.5 Mb)

neobalam linux #

```

----------

## jeanfrancis

Could you then post the output of :

```
dmesg | tail
```

And then try wpa_gui to connect to your network ? You can use the SCAN button, double-click on your access point, it should detect the needed configuration (encryption type, WPA2, etc). Enter your key and try to connect !  :Smile: 

----------

## NeoRiddle

here you have a dmesg tail:

```
neobalam neoriddle # dmesg | tail -n 100

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for PocketPC PDA

drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.c: USB PocketPC PDA driver v0.5

usbcore: registered new interface driver ipaq

usbcore: registered new interface driver berry_charge

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblcd

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

cpuidle: using governor ladder

dcdbas dcdbas: Dell Systems Management Base Driver (version 5.6.0-3.2)

padlock: VIA PadLock not detected.

padlock: VIA PadLock Hash Engine not detected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

tunl0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Starting balanced_irq

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -201850193 ns)

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x81a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input4

ReiserFS: sda2: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda2: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda2: journal params: device sda2, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda2: checking transaction log (sda2)

ReiserFS: sda2: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 340k freed

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0c:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

intel_rng: FWH not detected

FAT: "posix" option is obsolete, not supported now

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:995988k

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

neobalam neoriddle #

```

----------

